# Caveman hutch bottle, Galveston, Texas



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Feb 10, 2007)

Caveman hutch bottle, Galveston, Texas


----------



## tombstone (Feb 10, 2007)

nice picture hutch


----------



## Leeame (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey Texas, I'm full of envy.  Our local High School mascot is the Caveman and boy could you be the talk of the town with that prize.


 Love it

 Leeame in So. Oregon


----------



## capsoda (Feb 10, 2007)

That is just a very cool hutch. Welcome to the forum Doyle.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Feb 11, 2007)

This Co. Wells Steam BottlingWks also had a blobtop.The story about Mr Wells, was he left Galveston, Tx. and went to Waco, Tx. and started The Big Four Bottling Co. and was also the owner of Deacon Brown in Waco, who was in direct competion with Dr Pepper. Rumor DP run him out of town, or paid him to leave, or gave him the rights to bottle Circle A, thats not clear, so he moved to Prattville, Al. and started The Circle A Bottling Co


----------



## epgorge (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome Bottle....

 I take it that club he is holding ..sn't for golf!

 Ep


----------



## LC (May 29, 2007)

> texas.bottle.man2


 
 Love the graphics on this one  texasbottleman !


----------

